# Columnaris anybody have any info PLEASE



## dbestnindy (Aug 14, 2008)

I had an earlier post about my oscar dying. I noticed the snook had white stuff on his mouth so I started searching for an answer. I ran across the link below. Anybody know anything about this or if I should treat my fish for it. They haven't eaten in two weeks, the oscar died, and now the snook has this white fluffy stuff on his mouth. His belly and gills are very red under him. I had a water issue but right now everything is great. [URL=http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html]http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profile ... naris.html[/URL]
[img][img]http://i41.tinypic.com/jf9icg.jpg
[/img]


----------



## dbestnindy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think the mouth is due to battle with Jack dempsey after doing some reading. I am just not sure what the red is on the bottom of his gills and under his mouth. I took the tinfoil out of the tank because he was such a pest. Still not sure what to do, how to treat or even treat them. Doesn't anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

How long ago did you have a problem with the water? What was the problem?

The redness in the gill and mouth area could indicate ammonia burn or even gill flukes, but without alot more information than you've given, it's going to be impossible to figure out what is going on. (The white area on the mouth does look like battle wounds.)

Any flashing?

Are they eating normally? Behaving normally otherwise?


----------



## dbestnindy (Aug 14, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> How long has this tank been set up?
> 
> What are the water parameters on the tank?
> 
> ...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, you did everything right when you set up the tank.

Just to be on the safe side, what type test kits are you using? Liquid reagent or strips? How long have they been open and in use?

Since neither have eaten in over a week, I would be inclined to go ahead and treat the tank. It's just hard to decide what to treat with...Not eating is indicative of many different ailments...

I believe I would start treating as if it were bloat, using one of the two methods in the links below. (Since the redness in the gill area _may_ be parasitic, you could also use Jungle Parasite Clear, but it's going to take a lot to treat a tank that size...You'll want to do 3 treatments, spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change before the 2nd and 3rd treatment.)

I also agree that you should increase the amount of your weekly water changes to 30-40%. Large fish produce large waste, and the tanks get messy quite quickly.

Keep a close eye on the mouth area, and should you notice the white spreading, post back.

(I would also do a large water change prior to adding meds, and make sure you remove any carbon from your filtration if it's less than 2 weeks in use.)


----------

